# Spotify Podcasts?



## Andrew_McDowell (Sep 21, 2020)

Hi, has anybody worked out how podcasts work in Spotify? I can see all the casts I subscribe too and then all the episodes, but cannot play anything? 

🤔


----------



## jmaddr (Apr 10, 2019)

Won't play? As in it spins and spins? Does the music work? I have podcasts that I'm subscribed to show up when I select podcasts from the left side menu and select which one I want. I did have a few times where the podcasts episodes did not populate so I had to soft reboot while driving (double steering wheel button press) and after that it worked great.


----------



## Andrew_McDowell (Sep 21, 2020)

Thank you. That’s fixed the non BBC podcasts. The BBC ones won’t load.! Grrr


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

Some podcast work and some do not, bug for sure


----------

